# Any garage sale gems?



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone ever find a live steam model at a garage sale? Either gauge one engines or stationary?


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I once found a Jenson stationary at a garage sale and paid about $10 for it. I dismantled it even though it ran and made a prop driven steamer out of the boiler and a Graham engine. It initially did not work well, but did later when I put a 4-bladed prop on it.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice wish I found that


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, 

That is just so very cool. Outstanding. Thanks for posting that pic. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Not exactly a garage sale, but a friend of mine found some interesting looking parts in a curbside garbage pile. He gave it to me and after some cleaning this appeared, kind of like a butterfly:




It was built in Germany in 1949 (even the original receipt was recovered), all accessories (except chuck and drill chuck) were in the bag. Sherline sells adapters, so I can use the collets in my Sherline mill and the Sherline chucks in my Boley-Leinen watch makers lathe. It is so precise, I can drill 6/1000" jets for our locos. How is that for a find?
Regards


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll bet that, knowing this lathe was saved from scrap, it is a favorite in your shop. 

Larry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It was about 30 years ago that I found a Unimat lathe at a garage sale. Had everything with it. Used it quite a bit, now have a 6" Atlas. Last year I found a Kalamazoo starter set with brass track, still in the original box. Sold it on ebay. Only G scale train I've ever seen around here, but I don't go to garage sales much.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

This past week I was on vacation in VT and came across this at a antique shop. Got it for 10.00

Its not complete but is missing the valve rod and eccentric strap. By the look it was never made yet.




















If once again the MLS code takes a crap still here are links instead to my photo account

Photo 1

Photo 2


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Not sure if this qualifies but about 2 months ago I was up a little late, around 2:30 AM, and started doing an eBay search for 1:20.3 items. I did the normal G scale, newly listed items search, placing a few items in my watch list. Then, just for the **** of it, I thought I would look in some other categories, and for what reason I can not explain I choose, Building Toys, Other, I surfed through about 3 pages, about 75 items, when I came across a posting that read only, Toy Train Car and it was a "buy it now" with a price of $25 with free shipping. I enlarged the photo and realized it was an AMS C & S High Sided Gondola, I bought the car immediately. When I received it there was no factory box but the car was in pristine condition, without a scratch, probably the best $25 I've spent on eBay so far. I guess it pays to be creative when searching for bargains.


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

I found an echo g scale train set at a garage sale for$5 brand new never used, it now serves as my train underneath the Christmas tree.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

I want to find a bunk of accucraft engines and aster engines.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

A freind steered my to this one and has helped me get it modernized and running well. this is a CNC milling machine for $300. I sold the electronics for $150! This was many thousands new and would cost thousands to replace. He has helped me install new stepper motors and controller (for $450 or so) and it should perform beautifully.


----------

